# 20 Reasons why your dog's haircut costs more than yours



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

After reading the LONG tipping thread I thought this might be appropriate. Enjoy!

20 Reasons why your dog's haircut costs more than yours.

1. Your hairdresser doesn't give you a bath.
2. Your hairdresser doesn't give you a manicure and pedicure.
3. You don't try to bite or scratch your hairdresser
4. You don't wiggle, spin or try to jump out of the hairdresser' s chair.
5. Your hairdresser only cuts the top of your head, not your whole body
6. You don't try to hump the hairdresser
7. Your hairdresser doesn't wipe boogies from your eyes
8. Your hairdresser doesn't pluck and clean your ears
9. Your hairdresser doesn't squeeze your anal glands
10. You don't poop or pee while you are getting your hair cut
11. Your hairdresser does not remove fleas or ticks
12. You don't go 6 weeks (or more) without brushing or washing your hair
13. Your hairdresser doesn't brush your teeth
14. You don't try to bite the clippers. scissors, brush, nail clippers or dryer
15. It doesn't take 3 people to trim your nails
16. Your hairdresser doesn't have to de-matt your hair
17. Your hairdresser would never wash your butt
18. Your hair dresser doesn't give you a "sanitary trim"
19. Drying your hair doesn't blow hair all around that gets on everything.
20. You don't howl or bark while having all this done!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

They added more reasons, LOL! I only ever saw the top ten before this, thanks for posting it! Isn't it all so true... just reminds me how very FAIR (for the clients, not always for me!) my prices are


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

#1 - I refuse to pay $50 for any kind of grooming done to my head.
#2 - I'm not a dog so human male grooming isn't as lucrative
#3 - I can't be given a poodle cut
#4 - I don't get bathed by the stylist
#5 - I don't threaten to nip or snap the stylist
#6 - I don't get the Pumpkin Spice Cinnamon Mocha Latte Mint Special Scent
#7 - Wally has more hair than me.
#8 - Wally's hair takes 20x longer than mine to groom
#9 - Groomers probably make more money than human hair barbers so the store charges more to pay their salaries
#10 - They don't wash my hair
#11 - They don't use their products on me (so no charge to me, unlike pet salons)
#12 - Wally's coat deserves it. It would be a waste to spend that kind of money on my hair
#13 - It's a special treat for Wally, like a spa trip. 
#14 - I don't pee on the floor (Wally doesn't but I've seen them cleaning up after one dog that did)
#15 - I don't get my nails cut or teeth cleaned while I'm there
#16 - I don't get flea dipped
#17 - I don't need to be put in a kennel while waiting to be finished
#18 - Human hair barbers/sylists wouldn't do my sanitary (not that I'd ask)
#19 - I (well my mom) is more demanding about Wally's grooming than I am about my hair cut.
#20 - I'm cooperative with my stylist, while dogs might not be (Wally ALWAYS is and they love him but I've seen others...)


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

LMAO KBLover....at first I thought you were arguing then I got ya...that was pretty good!


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Isn't it all so true... just reminds me how very FAIR (for the clients, not always for me!) my prices are


I know what ya mean! I have read this to clients "price shopping" and calling my salon before and usually by #4 they think my prices are more than fair lol.


----------

